# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Emniyet'ten Türkçe Devrimi

## ceydaaa

ingilizce-turkce-ceviri-profesyonel-350x343.jpgÜlkemizde hızla yayılan yabancı kelime kullanımı Emniyet'i önlem almaya itti. Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, tüm birimlere bir genelge göndererek, telsiz görüşmelerinde, duyurularda, konuşma metinlerinde, kullanılan tabela ve işaret levhalarında, personelin kendi arasında ya da vatandaşla yaptığı konuşmalarda yabancı kökenli kelime kullanılmamasını istedi.

*LÜGATTAN ÇIKARTILAN KELİMELER*

Takvim'in haberine göre, bu kapsamda, teşkilatta en çok kullanılan 350 yabancı kelime belirlendi. Bunların ve benzer yabancı kelimelerin kullanılmaması istendi. Böylece polislerin lügatından "provokasyon, hacker, data, radikal, aktivite, alkolmetre, fanatik" gibi kelimeler çıkartıldı.

*ANLAŞILIR OLMALI*

Emniyet Genel Müdürü Mehmet Kılıçlar, bu konudaki amaçlarının Türkçe'nin geliştirilmesi ve korunması olduğunu söyledi. Kılıçlar, teşkilatın bünyesinde Türkçe'nin özenle kullanılmasının, anlama, yazma, konuşma gibi temel dil becerilerinin geliştirilmesinin kurumsal gelişme açısından gerekli olduğunu bildirdi. Türkçe'nin korunmasında ve düzgün kullanılmasında kelimelerin ayırt edici bir özelliği bulunduğuna işaret eden Kılıçlar, buna rağmen dildeki yabancı kelime sayısının hızla artış gösterdiğine ve bu durumun teşkilatta da gözlendiğine işaret etti ve ekledi: Görevi esnasında toplumun her kesiminden farklı kültürlere sahip insanlarla temas kuran personelin Türkçe'yi doğru, etkili ve anlaşılır kullanması önemli...

*350 KELiMELiK YASAK LiSTESi*

Yabancı kelime (Yasak) - Türkçe kelime

Agresif ..........................saldırgan

Ajitasyon........kışkırtma, çırpıntı

Aktivite .......................... etkinlik

Aktüalite ......................güncellik

Akustik..................yabancı bilimi

Alkolmetre ..................alkolölçer

Alternatif ........seçenek, almaşık

Ambiyans................hava, ortam

Amortisman ........yıpranma payı

Analist ......................çözümleyici

Anchorman ..ana haber sunucusu

Angajman .................... bağlantı

Antipatik .. sevimsiz, itici, soğuk

Averaj ........ ortalama, sayı farkı

Bodyguard .................... koruma

Bold koyu ....................Branş kol

Call center çağrı mer. ..Data veri

Dejenerasyon ..............yozlaşma

Departman ...................... bölüm

Depozit ..............güvence akçesi

Depresyon .... bunalım, çöküntü

Dijital ................................sayısal

Direktif .......................... yönerge

Dominant ........................ baskın

Eksper .............................. bilirkişi

Ergenomik.... kullanışlı, elverişli

Espiyonaj ...................... casusluk

Fair-flay .................. dürüst oyun

Fanatik ............................bağnaz

Fanatizm .................... bağnazlık

Firt class......................birinci sınıf

First lady ......................başbayan

Hacker............ bilgisayar korsanı

Provokasyon................kışkırtma

Provokatör ................kışkırtmacı

Radikal ..........köktenci, köktenc

----------

